# Anyone From Greece? :)



## backtozero (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't know where my earlier post is... so I'm reposting this...

------
Hi! I am a college student from the Philippines.

Our group will report about life in Greece. We have made research, but as we want our presentation to be as interesting as it could be, we want an insider's look on Greece.

Could you tell how's life in Greece?

Here are some guide questions:

Background Info
1. Age and Sex?

---

2. What does people your age usually do?
3. What are the most popular TV Shows there?
4. Do you also have Deal or No Deal, or Big Brother?
5. What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?
6. Is your country also infiltrated with much Western songs and Hollywood movies? How's the latest Harry Potter Movie faring?
7. How many years does it take to finish elementary? high school?
8. Does everyone has to go to college to get a job?
9. In case most people there take college, what are the popular courses?
10. What are the most popular "dream jobs"?
11. Have you heard of Filipinos living in their area? How's your relationship with them?
12. Do you like McDonald's more than Greek food?
13. What's Greek food typically like?
14. How much does one usual meal cost there?
15. How much does one regular McDonald's French Fries cost there? One BigMac?
15b. How much are the expenses there (the usual things that people buy/consume... ie, cellphone, 1 bus ride, a can of coke, etc)
16. Any Greek customs, behaviors or mannerisms I should be aware of when I'm going to Greece?
17. How's politics there? Is it corrupt?
18. Are there poor people in your country?
19. What does your country say about divorce and gay marriages?
20. Does religion play an important role in your country?

and lastly (also most importantly)
21. What do you think about the Philippines? Do you think our countries have a connection at all? 



=======================

Thanks, thanks much! You don't need to answer everything, just answer what you like to, but be honest. 

I will answer my questions too if in case you're interested and if you ask me to.

Have a great day!


----------



## backtozero (Oct 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## backtozero (Oct 16, 2006)

XD


----------



## Spartan_X (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, i will answer your questions...

1. Male, 32.
2. Work, go out for walks, meet friends etc.
3. various Greek funny serials and soap operas
4. yes we do. and deal and big brother etc.
5. Rock music, foreign & Greek
6. Yes. Harry potter is very popular with kids as i know.
7. 9 elementary + 3 pre-highschool. 3 high school
8. No
9. I dont know
10. I really dont know. Depends on every person i guess.
11. There are very few Fillipinos in Greece. I havent met anyone from the Fillipines.
12. No i dont. Nobody does.
13. Meditteranean style. Based a lot on oil and oil products, and a bit spicy. Considered by some to be the best cuisine in the world.
14. A quick meal from a fast-food costs around 5 to 10 euros. Depends on what you want to eat of course.
15. 2-3 euros
15b. 1 bus ride: 50 cents. 1 300ml coke-can: around 60 cents. Clothing prices start from 5 euros and can go ... over 300-400 or even higher in some cases ( luxury clothing )
16. No, generaly Greeks are friendly people. However you must be careful about the prices you pay for some services or things you buy. Some folks try to profit illegaly from turists.
17. Yes.. there is corruption. It is the worst problem of the country for many years now.
18. Of course.
19. Divorce isnt a problem... Gay marriages are not allowed.
20. For some people who feel like that, yes. For others no.
21. I would really like to visit the Phillipines one day. I hope that someday i will do that. But i dont see any connection between our countries... After all we are thousands of miles away.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Hm you should post it to the Greek forum, so that you ll get some responses, move it here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=494 

1. 22, male

2. Some are working and studying at universities, or just working, as for the amusement part, most of the people are going to night clubs, which are very popular lately, and now that is summer, partying at the beach is popular as well.

3. Well i am not sure, but when reality shows started they were very popular, now the most popular shows should of this type:










4. Yes all these crap.

5. rock, new metal,and maybe some Greek or foreign pop.

6. Yep cinemas are dominated with american movies, and yes harry potter is popular.

7. elementary school is 3+6 years, 3 pre-highschool, and 3 highschool 

8. Well not really, but going to the university is quite common, in order to take a better job, which lately isn't true, unemployment of people that studied at university is quite high now days.

9. Most popular sectors should be informatics, telecommunications, engineering, and a lot of people is choosing to join the armed forces universities, which ensures a job and a good salary.

10. Doctor, architect, lawyer is the mothers dream for their childs.

11. No i haven't met any Filipinos in my area, nor i heve heard for anyone living here, but it used to be popular for a rich person to have a Philipino servant.

12. I don't like Mc donalds, Greek food is better, but even if i had to eat this type of food i 'd choose a Greek firm instead.

13. Well typical Greek food, has as its base the Greek virgin oil, which is of really high quality, the Greek cuisine is the base of the Mediterranean diet, but nowdays most people have turned to eat mostly red meat and we sadly use a fat diet instead of our originar tasty cuisine.

14. If you choose a fast food with the traditional gyros, you ll pay around 4 to 5 euros, but in a restaurant it depends of what you choose.

15. I don't know 

15b. Bus rides depends on the city, for mine a regular with the inner city bus costs 70 cents, a 300 ml coke from a kiosk costs 90cents to 1 euro, from a super market around 60 cents.For clothes, it depends but i believe that most of the Greeks prefer to buy a brand name cloth instead of a cheap one , so i.e. to buy a jean pants you ll have to pay around 60 -100 euro.

16. A regular Greek is a friendly person that will help a foreigner if asked.

17. Corruption is high, and a lot of civilians are a part of it.

18. How couldn't there be, especially the case of gypsies is quite bad.

19. Divorces is allowed and is a common thing, gay marriages isn't allowed.

20. Well not as it used to be, but still every single politician wants to have good relationships with the orthodox church.

and lastly (also most importantly)
21. Well i don't really know much about your country, but sure a visit would be a good thought, as for the connections between our countries, i think that both the countries in the past and now have a common thing, maritime spirit that is.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

IDK I hAvent been to greece, nor lived there


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

1.

28, male

2.

Go to the beach, swimming, play beach-volleyball, going out for a Café frappé or a drink, going to a tavern for dinner or cooking for friends, watch football, go to the cinema, read a book..

3 + 4.

Yes unfortunately we have all those stupid shows like Big Brother, Survivor, You think you can Dance, Super Idol...

5.

i love greek music as i love music from other countries.. I dont like pop music very much and also dont like death metal and operettes.. I am more into folklore, electronic, post-folk or rock indie, drum n bass, or when in the mood classical..

6.

Yes for some people ... Harry Potter is in the cinemas from August the 21th. 

7. 

Education in Greece is compulsory for all children 6-15 years old; It includes Primary (Dimotiko) and Lower Secondary (Gymnasio) Education. The school life of the students, however, can start from the age of 2.5 years (pre-school education) in institutions (private and public) called "Vrefonipiakoi Paidikoi Stathmi" (creches). In some Vrefonipiakoi Stathmoi there are also Nipiaka Tmimata (nursery classes) which operate along with the Nipiagogeia (kindergartens).
Attendance at Primary Education (Dimotiko) lasts for six years, and children are admitted at the age of 6. Along with the regular kindergartens (Nipiagogeia) and the Dimotika, All-day primary schools are in operation, with an extended timetable and an enriched Curriculum.

Post-compulsory Secondary Education, according to the reform of 1997, consists of two school types: Eniaio Lykeio (Unified Upper Secondary Schools) and the Technical Vocational Educational Schools (TEE). The duration of studies in Eniaio Lykeio (EL) is three years and two years (a' level) or three years (b' level) in the Technical Vocational Educational Schools (TEE). Mutual student transfer from one type of school to the other is possible.

Along with the mainstream schools of Primary and Secondary Education, Special Nipagogeia (kindergartens), Dimotika, Gymnasia, Lykeia and upper secondary classes are in operation, which admit students with special educational needs. Musical, Ecclesiastical and Physical Education Gymnasia and Lykeia are also in operation. 

8.

No

11.

No..

12.

No

13. 

Very extensive range and extremely tasty  From meat and fish to vegetables, peas and beans, pasta, grilled or soufflés.. (Stereo)typical is a lot of olive oil, herbs greek salad, gyros, zaziki and naturaly feta cheese

14.

Mmhh.. it depends.. 

15. 

No idea, we dont have one here.. and we dont miss it

16.

No special behavior as long you dont go out naked.. ah and dont show an open hand to someone, this means "you idiot"

17.

As everywhere a bunch of idiots! Not as corrupt as in older days but corrupt enough to make more money then they should

18. Are there poor people in your country?

Yes

19.

Divorse is nothing special but it doesnt happen as often as in other countries like Germany, France, UK or US. Gay marriages are still not allowed. One decade ago it was a tabu. Today there are some politicians who want to allow gay marriage. The current government doesnt "touches" this thema

20.

Yes

21.

My first thought: The Phillipines is an exotic place far, far away. I dont see any connection between us.


----------



## backtozero (Oct 16, 2006)

wow, thanks thanks much for the replies!! 

made my day, yay!


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

Background Info


1. Age and Sex?

17, Male

---

2. What does people your age usually do?

Going out for a coffe or a drink, meeting friends, cinema, etc

3. What are the most popular TV Shows there?
4. Do you also have Deal or No Deal, or Big Brother?

Soap operas are very popular here, and yes, we have Deal or No Deal, Big Brother, most of them are :bash: 

5. What kind of music do you enjoy listening to?

Generally Greek music, but also rock, etc

6. Is your country also infiltrated with much Western songs and Hollywood movies? How's the latest Harry Potter Movie faring?

Harry Potter is very popular, especially for children or teens.

7. How many years does it take to finish elementary? high school?

3+6 years elementary, 3 years pre-highschool, 3 years high school.

8. Does everyone has to go to college to get a job?

Of course not, but everybody wants to go to the university...

9. In case most people there take college, what are the popular courses?

I'd say computer science, engineering, biology, finance are very famous here but we have many doctors and lawyers too.

10. What are the most popular "dream jobs"?

Well, doctors, civil engineers, lawyers are the commonest dream jobs... 

11. Have you heard of Filipinos living in their area? How's your relationship with them?

Yes, I have some in my neighborhood in Thessaloniki. Most of them are working as servants in many villas.

12. Do you like McDonald's more than Greek food?

McDonald's aren't so popular in Greece fortunately , instead of them we have some Greek firms as Goodys, which are very famous here.

13. What's Greek food typically like?

Souvlaki pita, Gyros, Feta, pasta, salads.

Some examples:




























Galaktoboureko:










Melomakarona:










Halvas:










And many many others!

14. How much does one usual meal cost there?

Around 5-10 euros (the cheap ones). I went in an Italian restaurant here, I payed around 20 euros for one meal!

15. How much does one regular McDonald's French Fries cost there? One BigMac?

I don't remember actually, but I guess around 1.60 euros (French Fries).

15b. How much are the expenses there (the usual things that people buy/consume... ie, cellphone, 1 bus ride, a can of coke, etc)

Bus rides in Thessaloniki costs 50 cents, a can of coke (300 ml) costs around 1-1.10 euros from a kiosk, 50-60 cents from a super-market. My cell phone (its a Sony Erricson K750i) costs around 170 euros today. Clothes...well Greeks like expensive clothes, so around 70-100 euros for a simple jean (livais, lee, etc). Of course you can buy a chap one with 5-10 euros or even an expensive one, which costs 300 euros! Same for other types of clothing.

16. Any Greek customs, behaviors or mannerisms I should be aware of when I'm going to Greece?

Well, watch out for prices. Touristic shop owners can steal you, so be careful! 

17. How's politics there? Is it corrupt?

Yep...like many other countries.

18. Are there poor people in your country?

We have.

19. What does your country say about divorce and gay marriages?

Divorces aren't a problem here, as for Gay marriages they are not allowed here.

20. Does religion play an important role in your country?

Yes.

and lastly (also most importantly)
21. What do you think about the Philippines? Do you think our countries have a connection at all?

Well, I dont see many connection between us yet...I've only met some Filipinos in my neighborhood, saw about your country in TV, etc. I've seen some pics from your capital, Manila in this forum too


----------

